# 2010 Ard Boyz Scenarios!!!



## Roujheh (Jan 13, 2010)

The 2010 Ard Boys scenarios are out now! Adjust your list accordingly!
http://www.games-workshop.com/MEDIA_CustomProductCatalog/m1120521a_40KArdBoyzPrelimScenarios.pdf


----------



## goldleader23 (May 5, 2010)

GAH!!! The third scenario totally screws my army over =[


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

When in the hell did GW re-instate Victory Points?:shok::ireful2::threaten:
Oh and btw mission 3 is BS. I'm sorry but this is one "Ard Boyz" Tournament i will not partisapate in this year.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Mission 3 = Fail


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds to me like they really want to punish the newest codex for mission 3!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

It's really going to favor "Leaf Blower" Guard armys and theres one guy at my store that plays that Bull Shit list.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Judas Masias said:


> When in the hell did GW re-instate Victory Points?:shok::ireful2::threaten:


When they realized that kill points are a retarded mechanic, perhaps? I mean, really, you added your army list up to make it, right? How hard is it to add up what you have left? GW thought it was too hard for some of the simpletons and/or small children they've been pushing 40k on lately, so we ended up with the travesty that is Kill Points. 

I personally think the third mission is fine. It requires some strategic thinking on the part of some armies, but this is a strategy game, right? The scenario screws armies people regularly complain about, such as mechanized eldar and Imperial Guard by making virtually everything in those builds 3 Kill Points. Anything that punishes power gaming while still having a decidedly competitive bent is perfect for 'Ard Boyz, I think.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job GW. This was the last little push I needed to be convinced to not bother attending 'Ard Boyz at all. Punishing "power gaming" lists in a tournament that's specifically about finding the best list and best player is fucking retarded.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Nice job GW. This was the last little push I needed to be convinced to not bother attending 'Ard Boyz at all. Punishing "power gaming" lists in a tournament that's specifically about finding the best list and best player is fucking retarded.


I could not agree with you more Katie. Thank you GW you Fucked it up for the decent players and gave it all to the power gamers.:nono::good::ireful2:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

... okay... can someone explain to me in small words just what is so bad about Mission 3? I kind of like it. Keeping in mind this is *after* two regular-ish missions, I'd say it provides a good challenge for flexibility and tactical thinking. 

It forces players to make difficult choices, both in preparing army lists (do you change it to handle Mission 3 better, likely at the cost of performance in the first two missions?) and in the game itself ( Risk fights? Avoid them? It's still Annihilation... ). Only thing I'm really wondering about is whether the x3 modifier is too high.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Shandathe said:


> ... okay... can someone explain to me in small words just what is so bad about Mission 3? I kind of like it. Keeping in mind this is *after* two regular-ish missions, I'd say it provides a good challenge for flexibility and tactical thinking.
> 
> It forces players to make difficult choices, both in preparing army lists (do you change it to handle Mission 3 better, likely at the cost of performance in the first two missions?) and in the game itself ( Risk fights? Avoid them? It's still Annihilation... ). Only thing I'm really wondering about is whether the x3 modifier is too high.


Basically, it just severely punishes people that decide to use fast moving units. Armies like Blood Angels, Eldar, Dark Eldar and more are going to be in an awful lot of trouble in these scenarios. A simple Rhino or Raider going down is bad enough considering the troops inside are forced to walk from then on, but if all vehicles and such are giving away even more Kill Points than before then armies with lots of quick units are at a large disadvantage.


----------

